# Fog chiller question



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you going to be putting the tubing inside the garbage can? I would suggest skipping that step. If you just let the fog linger in the can with the ice, the next puff of fog pushes out pretty much the same amount, leaving fog in the garbage can to chill until the next puff. If you put tubing in there it pretty much just rushes through the tubing and doesn't really get a chance to chill. I just put and inlet tube that went in a few inches and an outlet tube that went in a few inches as well. Good luck on the chiller. They are a fun project to build. So many different ideas you can try.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree, no tubing. My trash can chiller allows the fog to enter the can, expand and then contact the ice at which time it exits the can. The tubing does not allow the fog to expand or have as much contact with the ice.


----------



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

Last year I attempted to build the garbage can ice chiller. Once I found that I did not purchase nearly enough dryer vent tubing (3 feet or so) I ended up just pumping the fog through the tubing.

I ended up taking a ton of duct tape and sealed off one end of the dryer vent, then poked a hole in the centre of it, shoved a paper towel roll in the hole and sealed the other end of the paper towel roll around the output from the fog chiller.

Over all I wasn't too happy with the results. It seemed like it was working ok at first but later on the fog stopped chilling just ended up rising.

This year I'm just going to use a PVC tube full of ice. I don't want to mickey-mouse with the connections to the fog machine this time around.


A question I have for other haunters is why is it important for the fog to expand before contacting the ice?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know about the science of it, but I do know that if you don't use the tubing and just let the fog go directly in with the ice that you have more capacity for fog, it has more direct contact with the ice and stays in contact with the ice longer. There are lots of ways to build a fog chiller. Even more "opinions" on how to build a fog chiller. Basically what it all boils down to is that most of them "work", its just how much you are willing to spend. I have watched lots of videos of fog chillers in action. From cat liter bins filled with ice to $4000 professional fog chillers and to be honest most of them produce a ground fog. Personally I think the fun part is building one.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yardhauntjunkie & Homestead Haunt - so basically what you are saying is to have part of the dryer vent on one side where the fog machine is and another on the other side. Then fill the garbage can with ice, and that should do the trick? How much ice do you put in? Also should I still be using dryer vent tubing or something else?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I think the vortex chiller has the fog coming into the garbage can at the top, then the fog exits on the opposite side of the can at the bottom. I don't think you'd want to fill the whole can with ice. There wouldn't be room for the fog to expand. Probably just ice at the bottom with your exit hose just above the ice? I'm guessing here, if I'm wrong let me know.
I was going to make one of these this year with the dryer vent hose, but if you say I don't really need it that's great! I can use that money elsewhere. LOL


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I personally use a cooler with 3 inch pvc on one side and then another short piece on the other side. I put a rolled up piece of chicken wire to connect the two and then filled it 3/4 of the way full with ice. 

If I were to do the garbage can idea I would suggest the vortex method of having and inlet(which could be dryer vent that ran from the bottom up though the center of the garbage can and leave about a foot of space at the top. Then put your short outlet tube on the other side on the bottom of the can. then fill it about to the top o the hose leaving space at the top for it to expand or whatever it does up there. To be honest one of the cooler ones(and better working ones) was very similar to this concept. But, it requires a lot of ice. 

Another one that seemed to work well was a guy that used a kitty liter bucket filled with ice. 3 inch pipe inlet on one side and another on the other side. Made some pretty good ground fog in my opinion and it was super cheap(something I always like).


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

13mummy, DaveintheGrave is on the right track. The garbage can is devided into 2 sections (top and bottom) there is a grate going between the 2 sections. The top 1/2 gets filled with ice. A fog machine inlet is plumbed going into the garbage can at the bottom side but a pipe carries the fog to the top of the can where it is released into the can. The fog expands and cools and drops down throught the ice where it exits out a 2nd openning in the bottom side of the can. I can take a picture of mine if you would like and post it.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Homestead Haunt, I'd love to see a photo. Having a bit of a hard time wrapping my mind around this one. Pictures will help.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Can do, let me head out to the Halloween storage facility and see just how buried that thing is.....


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, here we go!
Here is the overall chiller with the fog machine posed at the input.









Looking inside the chiller you can see the support framework made from PVC and the fog input pipe entering at the bottom and comming all the way up to about 2" short of hitting the trashcan lid when its on









I cut 3 pieces of the the metal sheets that cement is put on vertical surfaces with, the name escapes me right now but this is what the ice sits on when in operation.









And the last picture is an overall showing the for machine and the input and you can see the output on the other side. Also notice the weather stripping around the lid for a tight seal.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice looking chiller, Homestead Haunt. I like the idea of minimal tubing and full ice contact. How long will one filling of ice last when you're fogging?


----------



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

I really like the chiller Homestead but what forces the chilled fog out? Just the pressure of the new fog entering?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the pics and info. I might try your setup for next Halloween. I've already got the garbage can.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

The fog entering the chamber and expanding forces the fog out the bottom after it passes through the ice. One of the main problems with chillers that only use PVC tubes filled with ice or smaller chillers is that the fog does not have a chance to fully expand. When I first saw this design I could not see how the fog would get out on its own but it really works well.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I was at the point on giving up on chilled fog. I had built one of the ice chest chillers and I was never very happy with the fog it produced. On top of that it took about $30 worth of ice to fill it. I then won a Mini Vortex chiller in a contest and tried it out last year. It's the one that seems to be made out of a kitty litter container. First off it only took maybe 2 bags of ice and they lasted all night - I had extra on hand but never needed them. As for the fog, considering I'm in Canada where it's normally much cooler in October, I was very impressed with the fog produced. It hugged the ground and took a while to dissipate. I was also using Froggy's swamp juice which helped.


----------



## PaganFly (Jul 4, 2008)

The addition of a 'Y' fitting on the output tube with a computer cooling fan "blowing" in from the angled side will generate a small negative pressure flow inside the chiller. Effectively pulling the fog through it.
You do NOT want to have your fog go through the fan itself, it will deatomize some of the fog and turn it back into a liquid. (and liquids and electric fans are NOT friends)
These fittings can be found by searching your home improvement website for "wye" and don't think you can get away with just using a "T" fitting...because it will not give you the directional flow you are looking for.
Also, I would suggest using a variable voltage regulator to adjust the fan speed to dial in the amount of pressure you need. Just remember, that you may need to adjust it throughout your event do to the changing conditions that effect fog...Temp/humidity being the biggest two.

PS: Don't forget to add a drain. Try to add the one you can attach a hose to, so you can put the waste water where you want it and not around your fogger.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

THANK YOU Homestead Haunt!!!

I had also given up on fog chillers through several seasons of failed experiments. This looks great, and I really appreciate you explaining some of the physics behind the chiller's operation.

I will definitely try this out!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Out of curiosity, how much ice would you say you use in a night? Do you just use bags of ice, or do you put in any dry ice?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

I like your chiller design *Homestead Haunt*, looks like you would get a lot of fog. Does it take long (many cycles) to fill up the can and start producing fog? Also, do you have to drain the water that collects in the can frequently during operation? It almost looks like something I'd attempt. Oh, and what size pipe did you use? Thanks!!


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just made it a point to subscribe to this thread. I am on for building one this year


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I also built an ice chest chiller last year. I had to chicken wire mesh tunnel that went through the cooler and the ice surrounded it on all sides. It went from there into a short piece of dryer hose and into my stirring witch's cauldron. The chiller worked very good for the witch but i think i would need a more powerful fog machine to cover the graveyard. I was just using a cheap target fog machine for this effect. The big garbage can chiller looks great for taking on the whole graveyard. Well, now i have ANOTHER project to build.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I have never used dry ice and as I recall I used 4/5 bags of ice. It has been a while though, I took last year off and I am getting old so the memory isnt what it use to be.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I left some of the fittings along the bottom unsealed so the water drains out of the can as the ice melts. As far as cycling, it does not take long for the fog to start flowing but obviously the better fog you have the more output. I dont recommend the fog machine pictured or any fog machine that company puts out.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Homestead Haunt - is it possible to get a list of parts used? Also how did you cut the metal sheets?


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Let me work on a parts list. I will need to write down what I used and then do my best to get accurate descriptions. As far as the metal goes, I cut it with simple tin snips.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

That would be awesome!! Thanks =)


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

What you also need to look at is what size fog machine are you using? I really like the design of this fog chiller. I have three chillers I use now. I have the Ice chest kind with the chicken wire going through the center. I use this one with a small 400W machine. I have a garbage can chiller that uses two 8' lengths of dryer venting inside it. It works very well with a mid size machine, I use a 600W. I also use 4" landscape drainage piping for my bigger 1250W machine. Best part of this one is you don't need any ice at all. Mine looked great in the yard and rose up in the street...looked really cool. Here's a link to one I saw on youtube.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I have not forgot about the parts list. I actually went to work and made the list and then brought it home and washed it. I will make it again! Sorry!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a great video Oldsguy, not yours though?

Thanks Homestead, I'll be waiting. =)


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, here is a parts list with item nuber and prices from Lowes. I dont think I forgot anything but just in case I did.....very sorry I am! If anyone tries this and has any questions please feel free to ask. The wife is throwing a pool party next week (yes, you are all invited) and I am hoping to get my hands on some leftover ice so I can get some fog video. Anyway, here are the parts:

2-3" PVC Cleanout Adapters Lowes #23303 $2.67 
1-90 degree Elbow Lowes #23354 $2.37
1-3"x5' S40 PVC Pipe Lowes# 23837 $4.47
1-3" PVC Coupling Lowes #23283 $1.18
1-2'x8' Diamond Mesh Lath/Lathe My store does not carry, about $8.75
4-3/4" PVC Elbows Lowes #23868 $0.29
1-3/4" PVC Cross Lowes# 24087 $1.73
1-10' 3/4" PVC S40 Lowes# 23971 $2.14 

I used a Brute Trashcan because they dont lose there shape when filled with ice but I am sure and sturdy trashcan will work just fine. A 32G Brute is about $28 and a 44G will run you closer to $40. I used a 44G for mine.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

"Froggy's swamp juice"?

Where do I get some og that?


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

FroggysFog.com is a good place to start.


----------



## floridaspook (Apr 17, 2008)

I built mine last year using a 55 gal drum and it works great. by far the best chiller design I have come across. i put 80lbs of ice in mine and it lasts all night. this year I am going to use dry ice and see if it makes a big difference over the regular ice. here is a pic of mine


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Florida, what does the inside look like? I love the look of the outside!


----------



## floridaspook (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks! I painted it to blend in to my haunt so I can have it right in plain sight. here are some pics of inside.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks very similar to mine. Great minds! I see you used egg crate for the ice rack. I thought about that but was worried about it not supporting the weight of the ice but I see you increased the supports on the outsides. Looks great!


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I was listening to hauntcast, and one of the episodes, one of the guys from froggy's fog said to go ahead and mist your lawn to get the grass nice and wet and cold. This will help keep the fog cold, and give it something to stick too.

he also talks about changing the temp of the fog machine.

It also has a reminder to use good fog juice. i had noticed some from china having antifreeze in them.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I have never heard of misting your lawn but I will have to give it a try. And you are right about using good fog juice!


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Heck yeah. I am turning on my sprinkler system for a minute or two before setting down my tombstones. Since the fog bonds to water, it should help out.

Now if we could just stop the wind....

Not sure if any of you had made your own fog, but here is a good reading
Atomized Glycol Fog


Many commercial smoke machines use 'fog juice' that consists of glycols, glycerine, and/or mineral oil, with varying amounts of distilled water. The glycols are heated and forced into the atmosphere under pressure to create a fog or haze. There are a variety of mixtures that may be used. See the reference bar to the right of this article for Material Safety Data Sheets on some example types. Some homemade recipes for fog juice are:

1. 15%-35% food grade glycerine to 1 quart distilled water

2. 125 ml glycerine to 1 liter distilled water
(glycerine creates a 'haze' at concentrations of 15% or less and more of a fog or smoke at concentrations higher than 15%)

3. Unscented mineral oil (baby oil), with or without water
(I can't vouche for the safety of using mineral oil for fog juice)

4. 10% distilled water: 90% propylene glycol (dense fog)
40% distilled water: 60% propylene glycol (quick dissipating)
60% water: 40% propylene glycol (very quick dissipation)

5. 30% distilled water: 35% dipropylene glycol: 35% triethylene glycol (long-lasting fog)

6. 30% distilled water: 70% dipropylene glycol (dense fog)

The resulting smoke should not smell 'burnt'. If it does, likely causes are too high of an operating temperature or too much glycerine/glycol/mineral oil in the mixture. The lower the percentage of organic, the less expensive the fog juice, but the fog will be lighter and will not last as long. Distilled water is only necessary if a heat exchanger or other tubing is used in the system. Using a homemade fog mixture in a commercial machine will almost certainly void the warranty, possibly damage the machine, and possibly pose a fire and/or health hazard. 

Important Points

* This type of fog is heated and will rise or disperse at a higher level than dry ice or liquid nitrogen fog. Coolers can be used if low-lying fog is desired.
* Changing the mixture or conditions of dispersion of atomized glycols can result in many special effects that are difficult to achieve with other simulated smokes.
* Glycols can undergo heat denaturation into highly toxic substances, such as formaldehyde. This is one of the major problems with homemade smoke machines - they may operate at a temperature that is incompatible with the substances being used. Also, this is a danger with homemade fog juice used in commercial machines.
* Glycols, glycerine, and mineral oil can all leave an oily residue, resulting in slick or sometimes slightly sticky surfaces. Be aware of the potential safety hazards, especially since the smoke may limit visibility. Also, some people may experience skin irritation from exposure to glycol fog.
* Some glycols are toxic and should not be used to create smoke. Ethylene glycol is poisonous. Some glycols are sold as mixtures. Medical or pharmaceutical grade non-toxic glycols only should be used in smoke machines. Do not use antifreeze to make a fog mixture. The ethylene glycol types are poisonous and the propylene glycol types always contain undesirable impurities.
* If water is used, it needs to be distilled water, since hard water deposits can damage the atomizer apparatus.
* Some of the chemicals that can be used for this type of smoke are flammable.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

floridaspook said:


> I built mine last year using a 55 gal drum and it works great.


That's great, Foridaspook! Why hide the chiller's look when it can add to the haunt. I love the look!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I have a trash can chiller and use the tubing with wonderful results.
For one, here in FL the 80 possible degree temp on Halloween eve can melt the ice too fast. You end up with the classic solid lump of ice any of us would have in a cooler on the 4th of July. 
Secondly, because of the temps (has been in the 40's too, so you see our dilemma) we have a bunch of water seeping out steadily from the can when it is warm. 
I bought the metal (silver) dryer tubing and it has to be at least 8 foot long so wraps around inside nicely, fill the center with about 7 bags of ice and it chills all night.
So I say try it without the tubing (who doesn't want to haul out the fogger RIGHT NOW and PLAY! ? ! heheheh) and give it a try. If you don't like the results buy some tubing (but need lots more than 3 feet) and fire it up again. 
Go with what works the best for you, but try the options out now, so it is ready to roll on the big night without any surprises. You'll have less dissappointments!

Val


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

floridaspook said:


> I built mine last year using a 55 gal drum and it works great. by far the best chiller design I have come across. i put 80lbs of ice in mine and it lasts all night. this year I am going to use dry ice and see if it makes a big difference over the regular ice. here is a pic of mine


I was wondering where you got your drum from. I've heard you can get them from car washes and some other places, but i haven't had any luck. Does anyone know where you can get them from? I wanted one already for *this* project i found on instructables.com. (You can go to Ryan McFarland at zieak.com for ideas.) The ideas using the drums are vaguely similar. With building a fog chiller for my graveyard, I was unsure of where to put it or how to hide it, but could use this idea to incorporate it into the haunt. Great idea, floridaspook!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey AFY,

I have a friend that works in chemical sales (oil field chemicals) and he is able to get this off of work sites when the chemical foamer in them runs out. I have also heard of people getting them from people in the food industies. Lots of resturants buy liquids in bulk. You may try your favorite eat out spot. Asking doesn't hurt...


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, alucard!  I'll have to call around and check with some restaurants.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

floridaspook said:


> thanks! I painted it to blend in to my haunt so I can have it right in plain sight. here are some pics of inside.


So I want to build one of these, but I am curious about something. So the warm fog goes up through the pipe and is forced to go down through the ice and out the bottom on the other side? In the past my dad and I built the crappy fog cooler, where a tube of chickenwire goes through the center and the ice goes around and on top. However I realized, it doesnt work! That old fog cooler is also banged up big time over the last few years. So I plan to build this exact same fog cooler. I have heard all good things about using this model. I also heard that its a good idea to extend the tube the fog comes out of and add a trash bag to the end of it?


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I understand adding a section of pipe to direct fog where you want it but was is the reason for the trash bag?


----------



## floridaspook (Apr 17, 2008)

you can get the drums from many places like Home: Plastic containers, plastic bottles and glass jars from Container & Packaging Supply but check ebay you can find some good deals there on them. or car washes ,quick lube places, industrial parks etc.. as for misting the lawn it really works, it somehow allows the fog to " stick " to the water dropletts on the blades of grass at a molecular level or something. this video from froggys fog explains it YouTube - Froggy's Fog - Interview with Home Haunters Association
also i use my chiller a little different i use the bottom tube as the inlet and this allows the fog to use all that space under the ice to expand the as heat rises it is forced up through the ice and then down the exit pipe. here is a pic that shows what i mean.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

What does everybody use for piping at the Output to distribute the fog?


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

FS,

How do you keep the lid on and tight? In your pic it seems that you have cut the top off. What do you use to keep it in place and keep the cooled fog in without leakage?


----------



## floridaspook (Apr 17, 2008)

you need a drum with a removable lid and locking ring. you can use a drum with a permanent lid but you will have to cut off the top to install the guts and find a way put it back on with a hinge or something. also i use a foam gasket in between the lid and the barrel to stop leakage. you can find the gasket material at home depot or lowes where the weather striping is. as for piping i use 4" diameter 10' long drainage pipe with holes in it every couple of inches


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm building one this summer and you guys really helped out. Thanks.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

I have seen the barrels with the lid clamps. They are all metal. The barrels I have are all fully enclosed and plastic. Once they are cut I don't think the integrity of the barrel will allow for me to hinge the lid and get a proper line up of the barrels rim with the lid. Hinges would be tough to use as well. Does anyone have a suggestion for this problem? Maybe some kind of wide clamp on the outside of the barrel and lid? Similar to a hose clamp, but more solid and much wider???


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

graverobber said:


> This year I'm just going to use a PVC tube full of ice. I don't want to mickey-mouse with the connections to the fog machine this time around.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Graverobber, last year I built one of these types of chillers and didn't have much success with it. Part of my problem may have been the windy conditions pushing the fog back up the pipe. This year I am building a ice chest chiller. The fog will be able to expand in the chest, have longer contact with the ice and then get pushed out (at least thats my hope)!


----------



## floridaspook (Apr 17, 2008)

RAIN BARREL -55 GAL REMOVABLE OPEN TOP PLASTIC WITH RAIN BARREL SPIGOT Free Shipping This Item! - OPEN TOP PLASTIC RAIN BARRELS these are open top containers with lids and clamps.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Military Surplus Barrels are CHEAP!*

How about one from Coleman's?


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Floridaspook, do you have any pictures or video of the low lying fog created with your chiller?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

That container from Coleman's is only $10. I might use that for something else I had in mind.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet having them ship it to you would cost a bundle though.


----------



## floridaspook (Apr 17, 2008)

YouTube - fog chiller


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Floridaspook, have you tried reversing the flow of your chiller and comparing the results. Mine is built very similar to yours but my fog enters and rises to the top where it expands and then is forced down through the ice where it exits the chiller. The next time I fire mine up I will do some comparing and see what kind of results I get. I love the container you use, much easier to get an air tight seal over the Brute trash can.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Homestead Haunt said:


> OK, here is a parts list with item nuber and prices from Lowes. I dont think I forgot anything but just in case I did.....very sorry I am! If anyone tries this and has any questions please feel free to ask. The wife is throwing a pool party next week (yes, you are all invited) and I am hoping to get my hands on some leftover ice so I can get some fog video. Anyway, here are the parts:
> 
> 2-3" PVC Cleanout Adapters Lowes #23303 $2.67
> 1-90 degree Elbow Lowes #23354 $2.37
> ...



HOMESTEAD HAUNT: Thanks for the list! I bought all the stuff yesterday, my only question is what do you use the 2 Cleanout adapters for and the coupling? Do you have any pics or diagrams of exactly how its put together? Im assuming the adapters are for the intake and output??? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

this is a GREAT thread! I have learned so much and am definitely going to do this!!!! Thanx for all the posts!!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for doing that, floridaspook! Looks good. 

And i agree. This thread is awesome. I have never built a chiller before and it's in the plan for this year, so I have learned so much from you guys.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Kenpilot said:


> HOMESTEAD HAUNT: Thanks for the list! I bought all the stuff yesterday, my only question is what do you use the 2 Cleanout adapters for and the coupling? Do you have any pics or diagrams of exactly how its put together? Im assuming the adapters are for the intake and output??? Thanks!


Cut your holes in the lower sides of the trash can just big enough for the small end of the clean out to fit through and push them into the trashcan from the outside of the trashcan. Now, climb inside of of the trashcan, on one of the cleanout attach the 90 degree elbow facing up, on the other cleanout attach the coupling. This will hold those pieces in place. Did that make sense? If not, I will need to draw a picture. I would just dryfit everything together, there is really no reason to glue anything up.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Homestead Haunt for the parts list, will be buying at the end of the month. May have more questions for you then. We don't have a Lowe's here in Winnipeg, so I'll have to go to Home Depot. Are these parts called the same, I know the number won't be? 

Thanks for all the pics and vids.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I work for Lowes so I dont even go in HD. I assume the names will be similar. Make sure that the coupling and the 90 degree Elbow attaches to the cleanout adapter. You are essentially making a bulk head fitting with those parts.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

That's awesome, you must get a great discount. I wish we had a Lowes, very jealous.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

Not a great discount but any savings is a plus. It just great to be able to walk the aisles and smell the tools and lumber! Lowes is slowly speading into Canada.......


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Homestead Haunt said:


> Cut your holes in the lower sides of the trash can just big enough for the small end of the clean out to fit through and push them into the trashcan from the outside of the trashcan. Now, climb inside of of the trashcan, on one of the cleanout attach the 90 degree elbow facing up, on the other cleanout attach the coupling. This will hold those pieces in place. Did that make sense? If not, I will need to draw a picture. I would just dryfit everything together, there is really no reason to glue anything up.



Yep, makes perfect sense! Thanks for the clarification


----------



## floridaspook (Apr 17, 2008)

IslandCryptKeeper said:


> How about one from Coleman's?


WOW I called them and they said $90 to ship them that is crazy .


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Connection to Fogger?*

Do you just point the fogger at the input hole? Or, do you somehow seal that connection? If so, how?


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

floridaspook,

the barrel looks amazing, but i am a skeptic that the fog is being cooled.
The time it took from when the machine turned on till when it came out was really fast. I dont think that was enough time to cool it.

second, the fog did not just roll out and drop to the floor. My guess is that the fog would be the exact same if the barrel was not used at all.

have you done experiments with and without the barrel?


----------



## ProLogicCustoms (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you Post a Couple of Photos how this Works so I can Build it


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

floridaspook said:


> I built mine last year using a 55 gal drum and it works great. by far the best chiller design I have come across. i put 80lbs of ice in mine and it lasts all night. this year I am going to use dry ice and see if it makes a big difference over the regular ice. here is a pic of mine


That is a great way to work it into your haunt! I'm getting a fogger for the first time this year and plan to do a chiller. I had a bunch of drums like that that I used to build a rainwater collection system. Fortunately, I have one left over - now I know what to do with it. Props to you, sir!


----------



## lowepg (Oct 27, 2017)

This thread saved Halloween! I replaced my crappy chiller with one shown here and its like night and day!


----------

